# How long can I take 20 mg a day of Anavar safely ?



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Ello Lads, would it do me any harm if I took just 20 mg a day of Var long term ?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

not sure why you would want too tbh.

var is best dosed around 80-100mg daily, 20mg will have very little effect, and probaly just be the equivillent of burning your wallet,

try running a shorter course at 80-100mg, would be much better


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

What are your goals from doing this? As already said, at that dose it wouldn't really do much.


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Just feel a bit better in myself with a little boost of testosterone, or what else would you recommomend to boost test levels for long term use


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

No point in var at 20mg. If u want a low dose test for a long period that isn't too expensive then try something like test 500 at .5ml a week. 10ml will last u 20weeks then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

if you want to run a low dose var course try using the EP only dosed at 5mg but i seen good results at only 30mg a day


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

boxer2quick said:


> Just feel a bit better in myself with a little boost of testosterone, or what else would you recommomend to boost test levels for long term use


You do know that anavar isn't test


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

if you wanna bridge off orals or boost test, id say your best bet is 10mg dbol per day in the morning it has a lot of benefits and cons.

Personally id take plain old test though.



LukeVTS said:


> What are your goals from doing this? As already said, at that dose it wouldn't really do much.


Long time no see Luke.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> You do know that anavar isn't test


listen to this bloke , anavar is a DHT based compound- iirc

you cant 'add a bit extra testosterone' to boost your own , any external testosterone will eventually shut down your system , i.e you might start off @ 12 n/mol naturally add some test taking you to 20 /nmol , your own system will then shut down leaving you with the 8/nmol the external test has added , its why HRT patients dosages are looked at / changed on a regular basis at first.

you need to either do a cycle if you want to do it 'for mass' , or if you are doing it for other medical reasons i.e low libido /ED do proper HRT (which is usually for life) .


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

lol prob for the rest of your life


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

4eva


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Var is not test its not a test booster, your thinking behind why you want to take this is wrong boxer.

If anything var will lower your testosterone, run a normal main stream cycle imo as your idea is wrong.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Mate, I am coming to the end of week 7 on a planned 10 week Anavar only course. This is my first ever course of AAS, I have been taking 60mg of Pharma grade anavar and I can't reccommend the stuff enough.

My strength is through the roof and I am looking much more vascular and cut, which is something I have never experienced before. In all honesty though I don't know why you would want to do a small dose over a long term, if all the information I gathered before starting my course is true then you should keep your gains when you come off it as long as you continue to put the effort in.

Oh forgot to mention, say goodbye to your labido in week 4-5 on Anavar, I'm not too ****d as Im usually like a dog on heat so its giving the missus a rest. Still no problem getting it up though if I want to.


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

K1NGCA1N said:


> Hi Mate, I am coming to the end of week 7 on a planned 10 week Anavar only course. This is my first ever course of AAS, I have been taking 60mg of Pharma grade anavar and I can't reccommend the stuff enough.
> 
> My strength is through the roof and I am looking much more vascular and cut, which is something I have never experienced before. In all honesty though I don't know why you would want to do a small dose over a long term, if all the information I gathered before starting my course is true then you should keep your gains when you come off it as long as you continue to put the effort in.
> 
> Oh forgot to mention, say goodbye to your labido in week 4-5 on Anavar, I'm not too ****d as Im usually like a dog on heat so its giving the missus a rest. Still no problem getting it up though if I want to.


you got any pics mate or a thread up so i can see the differences as im looking to do this!.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

K1NGCA1N said:


> Hi Mate, I am coming to the end of week 7 on a planned 10 week Anavar only course. This is my first ever course of AAS, I have been taking 60mg of Pharma grade anavar and I can't reccommend the stuff enough.
> 
> My strength is through the roof and I am looking much more vascular and cut, which is something I have never experienced before. In all honesty though I don't know why you would want to do a small dose over a long term, if all the information I gathered before starting my course is true then you should keep your gains when you come off it as long as you continue to put the effort in.
> 
> Oh forgot to mention, say goodbye to your labido in week 4-5 on Anavar, I'm not too ****d as Im usually like a dog on heat so its giving the missus a rest. Still no problem getting it up though if I want to.


Try running proviron alongside


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Kilmarnocklad said:


> you got any pics mate or a thread up so i can see the differences as im looking to do this!.


You dirty boy :tongue:


----------

